# Harleys health



## Sammiejw (Oct 30, 2011)

hey everyone

I have been having an extremely worrying time with Harley over the past 3 days.
Saturday I noticed that Harley had been sick (In the way of regurgitating and flicking it all over himself - resembling an orange gunk that had a very fishy foul smell)
Sunday Harley seemed puffy and lethargic, not eating and not passing any stool.

Monday pretty much the same but passing stool of clumps of undigested seed and attempting to eat some millet

 
(PICTURE TAKEN YESTERDAY - DUE TO FLUFFY FEATHERS AND PUFFED OUT YOU CANNOT SEE HOW MUCH WEIGHT HE HAS LOST

Rarely do I pick Harley up in terms of physically hold and restrain him unless a need, but I did and noticed that he felt paper thin and feather light - you cant tell from looking at him under those gorgeous feathers.
I weighed him and he weighs 20g - Underweight 

The vet surgery which I have always used only had 1 vet that was confident in her capabilities to treat budgies, I called and she had left, and none of the vets there are confident they can treat birds...
desperate I called around surgeries within my area and further afield and I can honestly say to find a vet that wants to treat a budgie and are confident they are able to, is as hard as finding a needle in a haystack!

finally some wonderful lady recommended a vet that wasn't too much of a journey who she knew had been trained in working with birds a great deal, so Off I took Harley this morning

Over Monday night until the vet visit this morning, his condition has remained the same - Still passing undigested seed, still attempting to bring something up (A regurgitation movement - not able to bring anything up), he was repeating this constantly, then fluffing himself out and going back to sleep. - Me - I was so worried I woke up every hour during the night to check hes ok, still breathing, still balancing and still ok.

The vet couldn't tell there and then but in case of an infection he's on Baytril Antibiotic morning and evening.

My gut instinct is that there is an obstruction(I had been watching him with toys and noticed that certain things he was eating rather than shredding like Tilly does) so a while ago I removed any rope toys and shreddables would be with my supervision - I have a gut instinct that him ingesting toys - i.e. rope , shreddable bits off toys has built up and causing this,

tomorrow morning I have him booked in for an Xray to investigate further.

On returning home I have noticed a lump that he has passed from his bottom (Pictured) (AS YOU CAN SEE ITS ALMOST LIKE A DRY HAY LIKE TEXTURE, ITS ABOUT 10X THE SIZE OF A SMALL BUDGIE DROPPING, IT HAS NO POO IN WITH IT BUT SMELLS FOUL - THE SAME SMELL OF THAT FOUL FISH YEAST SMELL)

This appears to be bits of the shreddable toys and possibly rope that had been accumulating in his crop /throat or tummy that has wound together with time and caused him to be very ill.

What should be a natural toy that should be fun has caused the most critical and ill health Harley has ever had. I feel awful. I'm worried sick, I haven't stopped crying and I just pray that he has passed this out and that is all that was in his system and no further illness has come of it.

His stool (after passing this lump) is not NOT indigested seed, but resembling stool again, Its dark almost black but its at least, resembling poo again - I have placed white paper under where he sleeps so that I can look in the morning before he goes to the vets on what he has passed over night and fingers crossed it will improve further over night .
 (I SMUDGED THE BLACK PART DOWNWARDS AS I WAS CHECKING FOR BLOOD ETC)

All toys that can be chewed and wound together has been removed and replaced with safer toys.

Lets PRAY tomorrow brings good news and Harley regains his weight, strength and lives a happy health life - He is my absolute world along with Tilly and I cannot even imagine life without him!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sammy,

It does appear that Harley has/had a crop impaction that is the result of him ingesting cotton fibers from rope perches or toys. The main concern is whether or not there is additional impaction in his crop at this time. :hug:

I pray that Harley has now passed ALL of the foreign impacting material(s).
Please let us know what you find out after his X-ray tomorrow.

My Avian Vet prescribed Baytril for Shelby when he had an infection of the crop and although it took several days, it cleared the infection so hopefully it will do the same for Harley.

Sending lots of healing energy, positive thoughts and prayers for your sweet Harley. :hug:*


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness! Praying that Harley has passed whatever was causing a problem and he's on the road to recovery! Please keep us posted! Harley and Tilly's feel like part of my family too! Get better soon little Harley!!:hug: Praying for you too, Sammy! :hug:


----------



## Sammiejw (Oct 30, 2011)

FaeryBee said:


> *Sammy,
> 
> It does appear that Harley has/had a crop impaction that is the result of him ingesting cotton fibers from rope perches or toys. The main concern is whether or not there is additional impaction in his crop at this time. :hug:
> 
> ...


Thank you! I pray so hard that he has passed all of what was there. His Xray tomorrow will show more, Im so worried about him.

The impaction of what he seems to have bought up must of been there for some time and its only now the past 3 days that he has shown ANY indication of illness, prior to this he was completely normal and healthy.

Ive checked underneath him literally before am typing this - Surely having NO stool - Just clumps of undigested seed to even if it looks unhealthy at the moment , but waste is an improvement?

(This is what hes just passed - Maybe all the build up is coming out?)

Its soooo difficult for them, Its times like this they could tell you whats the matter. <3 I absolutely love the bones off him!!!!

Hes so puffed


----------



## Sammiejw (Oct 30, 2011)

dsavino said:


> Oh my goodness! Praying that Harley has passed whatever was causing a problem and he's on the road to recovery! Please keep us posted! Harley and Tilly's feel like part of my family too! Get better soon little Harley!!:hug: Praying for you too, Sammy! :hug:


Oh I know Im praying hard too! Thank you for your kind words and thoughts, I will definitely keep you updated! <3 <3


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, the fact that he's passing waste material now is a good sign -- it will help get the infection from the other materials out of his little body.

You might want to offer him some millet spray soaked in electrolyte to help give him some energy to help the healing process. 
If you don't have any on hand or can't get out to get some, here is a recipe so you can make some at home:

Pedialyte Recipe

Here is a recipe for homemade "pedialyte'

½ cup hot water
3 ½ cups water
2 Tablespoons honey (or sugar if you have no honey)
½ teaspoon salt
Optional: 2 Tablespoons Orange or Apple Juice

Mix the honey and salt with the hot water until dissolved
Add the room temperature water and juice and let cool to room temperature before using.​*


----------



## Sammiejw (Oct 30, 2011)

FaeryBee said:


> *Yes, the fact that he's passing waste material now is a good sign -- it will help get the infection from the other materials out of his little body.
> 
> You might want to offer him some millet spray soaked in electrolyte to help give him some energy to help the healing process.*


I have millet spray - could you help me with what soaking in electrolyte is please Deb? I will do absolutely anything to help him! xxx Thank you xxx


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sorry, I was editing my post below to give you a recipe as you were typing. (Please see my previous post)

Pedialyte is the brand name for an electrolyte liquid given to babies but you can use the recipe to make your own if you prefer.*


----------



## Sammiejw (Oct 30, 2011)

FaeryBee said:


> *Sorry, I was editing my post below to give you a recipe as you were typing. (Please see my previous post)
> 
> Pedialyte is the brand name for an electrolyte liquid given to babies but you can use the recipe to make your own if you prefer.*


I cant thank you enough for that, Have you tired this with your budgies before? x


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Jo Ann frequently recommends millet spray soaked in electrolyte when budgies are extremely ill.

I've given this recipe to others who did not have access to Pedialyte when it was needed but I have not had occasion to need it myself.

Pedialyte won't hurt Harley. 
It helps replenish the electrolytes in the body which become depleted through vomiting and/or diarrhea.*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I believe electrolyte is Pedialyte and i believe gatorade has it too. there is one other water drink that has electrolytes in ot but i can not remember the name


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

It seems like a good sign that after passing the lump his dropping's are looking more normal. I hope and will join you in prayer for Harley to be obstruction free and on the road to a weight gaining recovery...If you can get nutriberries where your at, most birds really like them and the sugar in them may be beneficial for him right now...:hug:


----------



## Cheesepusher (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm so glad you were able to find an avian vet to get Harley checked out and to get his x-ray scheduled. I'll be sending prayers that he's managed to pass everything that was impacted, and that he's on the road to recovery.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

My very best thoughts and prayers for you and Harley. Hope the worst is over now. Harley is much too cute to be sick.


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm praying for little Harley! It sounds like Baytril is a good place to start and getting out the material will probably help him a lot. If he is puffed up a lot, you can offer him a heating pad or hot water bottle on half of his cage to keep him warm.

My own Sammy has problems eating bright metals, and he also likes to eat the cotton off of toys instead of just chewing. I only offer him paper, wooden, stainless steel, and plastic toys in his cage. I don't even give him toys that have a metal hook to hang the toy on the cage. He has a cotton perch that he plays with outside of the cage where I can supervise him. I am sure that by controlling what toys Harley has access to, that you will avoid a repeat attack in the future. 

Oh, and you can ask the vet to do bloodwork to see if the eat other toys is a result of missing a vitamin or mineral, but if you give him probiotics and a very balanced diet, then that should help a lot. 

Good luck!


----------



## Sammiejw (Oct 30, 2011)

*Todays Update*

Hi all
Thank you all so much for your well wishes and concern

I took Harley to his appointment as scheduled and was expecting him to have his X - Ray, The lady who was attending to Harley had been on the phone to the top avian vet in this part of the country that quite a few people have spoken about.
considering the size of the fibres that has already shifted they want to hold fire with the x-ray today and see how he gets on over 48 hours (thankfully I am off work the next two days so I will be with him all the time) as The risk of giving sedatives is too high if he may of shifted what was already inside of him, she is basing it on the fact we now have to get rid of the bacteria's that was caused as a result.

I have a critical care solution for putting all the nutrients into his body, I have Bayril and a small amount of a medication that will aid shifting any foreign fibres that may still be inside.

Thankfully Harley has not stopped eating today! And I mean not stooped, He eats he goes back to sleep, he eats and goes back to sleep and so on ... I have made a homemade honey millet mix, egg to help put a bit of weight back, he has a treat basket too that hes been eating, he has has his medication and a small amount of the solution ... so today has been a good day.

Needless to say he is still very puffy and very thin, but solid stool (still a very dark brown ) and a huge appetite.

These next 48 hours I will be watching him like a hawk !

I have attached a few pics from today x


We had a long sleepy cuddle as hes still weak and puffy and needs a LOT of TLC



He ate bits of this but probably enough to what his tummy can handle for the day
Hes also ate Millet and some of his treat basket - which is an egg and honey based snack(More so this than anything else!)

His Sister Tilly is just the best, her concern for her brother and allowing him time to heal has been amazing <3


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice pics 

It seems that Harley is being very well taken care of! It is so stressful and worrisome to have a sick little budgie. I will be thinking of you, Harley and Tilly. Hope Harley makes a full recovery soon.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I just saw this thread and I'm sorry your Harley hasn't been feeling well... 
It really is scary how all of those fibres have build up on your boy's crop, this is just one of the reasons I don't use any kind of rope or cloth enveloped toys for my birds.
Hopefully he has gotten rid of all of the fibres and with your care and the medication, Harley is well on his way to a full recovery. It's a very good sign the increase in his appetite and you are giving him all the important nourishment (and love) he needs to pull through.

Budgies do know when their mates are sick and they do offer comfort to them, I have also experienced that over the years with my birds. 
It's great that Tilly is being so sweet, caring and supportive of Harley, that will also play an important role in his recovery.
I remember my Mona offering extra heat to her mate Tito during his bouts of sickness and she would never leave his side.
The flock of 14 and I are praying for your boy to have a steady and full recovery. :hug:


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Hugs to you, Harley and Tilly. You all take such good care of each other. Only my best thoughts and prayers for Harley's speedy recovery.


----------



## Sammiejw (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks Aluz - it's a very scary time and I too join you in wishing my little guy a very speedy recovery - fingers and everything else crossed! Xxx


----------



## Sammiejw (Oct 30, 2011)

jellyblue said:


> Hugs to you, Harley and Tilly. You all take such good care of each other. Only my best thoughts and prayers for Harley's speedy recovery.


Thank you Susan! ❤


----------



## Sammiejw (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm sitting next to Harley now with him fast asleep 
He's turned his head into his back and he's making these tiny little
Noises (like a dream ) but there frequent - tiny little small noises under his breath - resembling a small squeak under his feathers 

Is this a bad thing? In your experience? Or is he likely to
Be exhausted and it's not a huge thing to worry about? 

He is usually silent when he sleeps!

I'm also worried as it's an obvious change in normal sleeping routine - he will nap during the day with his head resting on his back - but never has he slept once I've covered him over with the night blanket , like this! He always sits upright / head upright and sturdy


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The way Harley is sleeping is just fine and nothing at all you should be worried about.

Harley has made great progress today with eating which will help build up his strength,

You've done a wonderful job in giving him the care and love he needs and he has many people praying for his full and speedy recovery.. :hug:*


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

I agree with FaeryBee. Sometimes, budgies sleep differently when they're ill or on medication. It sounds like you are doing a great job, and I hope that Harley is feeling much better!


----------



## Sammiejw (Oct 30, 2011)

*Further Update 16th april*

Hiya
:wave1:
well... I am not quite sure if he's allowing himself to heal or he's still feeling bad or even worse?



He is still eating - fairly well, going back to his dish of egg/honey soaked millet with electrolyte/parlsey and carrot every 10-15 mins for another little bite.







But he doesn't have a lot of energy and he's making small sounds like I said last night all through the night and during the day when sleeping. The tail bob is still very visible.

Maybe this is going to take a while until he feels better?
In your experiences , when your budgies have been ill and taken a while to recover - Has this been a week? more? its only day 2 of medication!

This is Harley currently - Sleeping all day in-between eating . I've also put a picture of his poop to show you how much this has too come along.

this is late last night - He was also making small sound all night 

this is today


:hug:

and heres a few of him just now to show you how puffy and sleepy eyed he is. God love him <3







I just want my baby boy well. I hate seeing him like this. breaks my heart x


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I read this yesterday and was sad to hear that Harley was ill, he and Tilly are such a cute pair. I am glad to hear that he is eating, I always take that as a good sign. His droppings look better and with you an Tilly caring for him he should be back to his usual self soon.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

I think the fact that he is eating, and eating eggs, electrolytes, veggies, etc., is a very good sign. His poops look better, too. Get better soon, Harley. We are worried about you.


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

Is he drinking water? Sometimes when their poop is small and dry looking, they could be dehydrated. Praying he's okay! :hug:


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Harleys*

Moist food and soaking milletspray in electrolyte are ways to be sure bird is getting moisture. Your vet can give you shots that you can put under his skin to replace fluid if needed. some area of the gut may be raw and bleeding, but appears to be returning to normal form. and he is eating which is the best sign.
are you weighing him? He should show some weight gain. you can also sprinkle powder electrolyte or vitamins on the moist food. The greens may cause watery droppings. if So hold greens but corn and carrots are good they love corn and it is a weight gain food also cooked sweet potato and beets are good . but hold the beats till he is better to avoid false red sign of blood.

Be sure he is warm enough. offer some form like a hot water bottle or microwave grain in a sock and put near but under a papertowel to keep it clean. We use Pet snuggles sold on Amazon as they are plasitc and last about 8 hrs and microwaveable and are portable for car trips to vet.

Prayers continue for him.

We wrap our small hospital cage in a towel or blanket and put snuggle on top or under cage bottom. Even a space blanket would work but do not let him eat the blanket. You could clip a sock so he could sit near it on a perch. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## Sammiejw (Oct 30, 2011)

Going by my scale (which aren't digital) he looks as thou he has gained 2g in 2 days x


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Harleys*

Good Job Harley, Keep it up.!!! Jo Ann:budge::hug::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Poor little guy, I hope he gets better soon.*


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

The weight gain is good news. Way to go, Harley!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sammy,

It will take a few days before you notice an improvement from the medication so please don't be discouraged.

The fact that Harley is eating and has shown some weight gain is excellent! You and Tilly are giving him wonderful support and Harley is a little trooper. We are all pulling for him!! :hug:*


----------



## Sammiejw (Oct 30, 2011)

I think it's because it's due to me worrying and watching him that I may be over stressing

Without a doubt the appetite has been a huge improvement- I'm just very much looking forward to seeing him well - like he should be ! 

He ate a lot of the millet soaked in electrolyes - the carrot for liquids (watery) & his egg! 

Me n Andrew bought some latex bendable fun perches & some different textured ones to replace the rope ones he had previously! 

Tomorrow we're going to buy the nutriberries - some honey treat too

What other weight gaining yet good for him or high energy food do you all recommend ? 
Xx


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Foods that will help Harley put on some weight include:

Corn
Sweet Potatoes
Cooked Quinoa
Flax Seed
Oat Groats
Harrison's High Potency Mash*


----------



## Sammiejw (Oct 30, 2011)

*Got home from work today*

I'm sad as I have found Harley has deteriorated massively
He's eyes are barely opening , I've been cuddling him on my chest with the snuggle safe under my vest top keeping him warm

He's breathing is quite shallow and his eyes are just like a slit that he can barely even manage to open

Yes he's eaten and yes he's still passing poo - 
But from the time I've been to work & come home he's just so
Sick and so poorly I honestly don't know if he's going to make it

The vet isn't there today and none of the others are avian nor know or are confident on treating Harley

As I type he is snuggled into me fast asleep barely moving and barely even breathing

I am in an absolute state

I am in floods of tears and keep telling him that he has to pull through and even Tilly has joined us on my chest and babbling away in a very small chatter that he must pull through !!!!

I've attached a few pics from now just to
Show you where we currently are

If you are a strong believer in faith and hope let's all pray he makes it








This picture breaks my heart - if you hear tillys little chatter and her concerned look it just sums how me and her feel right now!!!! 
It's like she's saying come on Harley! You can make it!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Oh dear... Come one, Harley boy, you can pull through this!*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Harleys*

This is so painful to the soul. Everything physically possible is done. It is now in the Hands of the Creator. WHY is no help. These life challenges prick the heart and yet also make us stronger and wiser. I always leave room for miracles to happen and I have seen some. That I am alive today is one. Maybe there is an internal injury undetected? He is such a courageous boy. 
Prayers continue. Reach within and find that source of strength. He knows you and his girl love him. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I just saw this thread, I am so sorry that Harley has health problems.. Oh dear.. come on Harley, you can do it!! He knows that you love him and you try the best for him! I am sending my prayers and thoughts for little Harley..


----------



## marya (Apr 14, 2013)

So sorry to hear Harley is not very well. Heres hoping he gets a bit better each day.Its terrible when a much loved bird is ill. They are so tiny. Hope he improves after taking his medicine.xx


----------



## BabyArlo (Aug 27, 2014)

Sammy hi, is it ok to say, theres a very good avian vet in Richmond, called c j hall thay are poen Saturday mornings and are the best in the south east , I hope u dont mind I put this on here. Carline georges mummy:budgie:


----------



## Kare (Feb 13, 2015)

I just read through the entire thread and I hope Harley takes a turn for the better. He's in the thoughts of mine and my birds and I wish him a safe recovery. Fingers crossed for you and your sweet boy. It is so upsetting to see them not feeling well.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sammy,

We are all praying for little Harley to have the strength to fight this illness and recover. :hug:

Perhaps you can contact the vet Carline mentioned in her post?

xoxo
Deb*


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

If love could make Harley better, he would be happy and singing again now. All of us are praying for his recovery. He is so much a part of this community. Hugs to you and Tilly, too, Sam.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Praying for little Harley to pull through and for you and Tilly also :hug:


----------



## RusselltheGrey (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh I'm so very sorry for what all of you are going through. I will pray for him to get strong and healthy.


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

*I just read through this thread and was shocked and sorry to hear that your dear Harley is not well.  I will be sending all my healing thoughts and prayers to the wee little guy. Come on Harley - you can do it! :hug: :hug: :hug:*


----------



## Sammiejw (Oct 30, 2011)

*heartbroken*

Its with a heavy broken heart that I write that at 10:30 this morning, Harley slipped away to heaven whilst I kissed him goodnight and told him how much I loved him.

I saw a little watery eye and I knew he was telling me that he was scared and that he was leaving me.

To say I will miss him, I cant even begin to describe how much a hole he will leave, Tilly will miss him , and my partner Andrew, we are all numb, heartbroken and have heavy hearts.

He was a special boy who has left us far too soon.

RIP baby boy, Mummy loves you so much, ill meet you again one day. Ill look after tilly for you







Fly high and free and never ever forget how much you ARE loved


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Tears are pouring down my face as I finished reading this thread. I just found it a half an hour ago, and by the time I was done, dear sweet Harley was gone.
I can't tell you how sorry and sad I am for you and Tilly - I know the pain you feel cannot be measured. My heart is broken for you.
Please accept my deepest sympathy, and be comforted by knowing you did everything possible for him. Harley will live forever in your heart, and I know many of us will never forget him, either*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh no, Sammy... I'm so sorry to hear that Harley didn't make it. This is indeed quite an heartbreaking loss not only to you and Tilly but also to the Talk Budgies community. You have my most sincere condolences.
May time heal the deep pain you're feeling and the memories of all the good times you had with your precious boy give you comfort.
Your Harley will forever live on in your heart and you still have part of him through his sister Tilly. Your boy will never be forgotten by us either. :hug:

Rest in peace, sweet handsome Harley. You were much loved and will sorely be missed.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Sammy,

I'm so sorry for your loss it is just heartbreaking letting go. May he rest in peace. 

Niamh


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Rest in Peace, sweet handsome wonderful Harley. His cute face and happy song will be in your heart forever. We all loved you, Harley, and we will miss you. So sad. You are gone much too soon. Poor little Tilly. She will miss you the most, I think.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss... I can't believe that he passed away. He was a very cute budgie with a great character and I believe he was also an amazing friend to you. I've been in your position.. please take care and believe that your little boy is well now and free of pain. He's probably flying with my Phillip... 
Rest well beautiful boy..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sammy,

I know how very hard it is to lose a much beloved budgie and my heart goes out to you during this very difficult time. :hug:

Harley was a very fortunate boy to have had such a wonderful Mommy to love him so much and although the time he had on earth was much too short, you gave him the best possible during his time with you.

Fly high and free sweet Harley; rest peacefully darling boy.

I'm going to close this thread now. When you are ready, you can post a tribute to Harley in the "In Memory" section of the forum. :hug:*


----------

